# size DOES matter...at least when it comes to packaging!



## heartsong (Nov 29, 2008)

i was digging around and reorganizing my little work studio the other day and realized that i had accumulated quite a collection of molds that i had fallen in and out of love with over the years! celtic, victorian, asian, hearts, flowers, you name it...

my frustration was with finding packaging that was similar in size and shape that didn't cost me an arm and a leg!  it's hard to turn a profit when your packaging costs almost as much as your soaps!  and hand wrapping is not always the answer.

to make a long story short, i put my pretties aside, and got some birchwood molds-9/18 bar trays-(similar but not nearly as nice as paul's), and 3 hdpe custom sized loaf/log molds.

with a lot of research "googling"  i've found a bunch of nice CHEAP boxes from anywhere from .06 cents each to about .25 cents.  this makes things much more competitive.  i will continue to post sites, and perhaps others will join me.

the sites offer many different sized boxes-i'm just posting ones i feel can be usefull to us.

if you post, please include things like website, product code number, dimensions, cost, minimum purchase, and color choice-if any.

www.usbox.com

reverse tuck-end craftpaper (natural) boxes:

#14-rts-     2 x 3 x 1.25"                      .12 cents each per 500/$60
#39-rts-     2-3/8 x 3-1/2 x 1-1/2"      .13 cents each per 500/$65
#81-rts-     3-1/2 x 3-1/2 x 1-1/4"      .14 cents each per 500/$70


www.papermart.com

clear plastic telescoping boxes:

#830930-       3-1/4 x 3-1/4 x 1-1/8    .23 cents each per 48/$11
3830937-       2-3/8 x 3-3/4 x 1-1/8    .22 cents each per 48/$10.40 

reverse tuck-end craftpaper (natural) boxes:

#041113-     1-3/4 x3 x 1--1/2"          .06 cents each per 1000/$59


----------



## heartsong (Nov 29, 2008)

*packaging*

though a little on the high side, they have some really darling packaging concepts! i use a lot of these for just regular gift giving.

www.bayleysboxes.com


----------



## heartsong (Nov 29, 2008)

*me again*

i am currently using this style of box.  the top and bottom of these boxes are almost identical. i use either the top or bottom-my soap fits perfectly in them-and then use a cigar band wrapper.  that way i cut packaging costs in half, my soap is protected, but you can see and smell it easily, as my bands are narrower than the box.

www.papermart.com

mailing boxes (natural)

#0552-   2 x 3 1-1/8"  $35/100- 17.5 cents per bar of soap

#0553-   2-25 x 3-5/8 x 1-1/4   $37/100- .18.5 cents per bar of soap

#0554-   2-3/4 x 4-1/4 x 1-1/2  $39/100- 19.5 per bar of soap


----------



## AshleyR (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for this post heartsong! I really appreciate your helpfulness and willingness to share your info and finds!


----------



## carebear (Nov 30, 2008)

I really like Sunshine Container for soap boxes (and candle boxes too!).  http://www.sunshinecontainer.com/


----------



## heartsong (Dec 1, 2008)

*soap boxes*

carebear:

thank you for a most excellent site!  very nice packaging and great prices.
that was very good of you to share such a great source!

here's one with very unique, seasonal and CHEAP packaging.  you never know one week to the next what they will be offering!  go to "search" and add "gift boxes".

www.orientaltrading.com

i also added some more boxes to my first post.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 3, 2008)

I just ordered from Sunshine Container because even with the exchange and shipping the boxes end up $0.20 cheaper than anything I can buy up here.  So thank you for this thread and listing them!  I really like their retail display boxes too.

Cheers


----------



## G. (Dec 3, 2008)

Lindy said:
			
		

> I just ordered from Sunshine Container because even with the exchange and shipping the boxes end up $0.20 cheaper than anything I can buy up here.  So thank you for this thread and listing them!  I really like their retail display boxes too.
> 
> Cheers



How much /box ? I live in Québec, I called a few places today and there's no way to find the size I'm looking for. My soaps are (in inches) 3 x 3 x 1 and the closest fit I found was 3.5 x 3.5 x 2, wich is still too big. Aaaand they only come in white. So now I'm considering ordering online but since I'm in Canada, I'm a little concern about the shipping cost, custom fees, and exchange rate.
How much did it cost you in shipping and all?


----------



## Lindy (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey G,

Including shipping, GST & exchange they worked out to $0.35 each - the cheapest I've found are $.045 + shipping & taxes.  They also have some wonderful cardboard retail displays for your retailers - I ordered some of them too.

I have 3 suppliers I use here on the west coast - Fragrant Mall; Voyageur & Aquarius - happy with all of them and I use each for different things.  The Soap Goat has everything in US $ even though they are a Canadian company so I don't buy from them - when buying from a fellow Canuck I want to pay in Canuck $$$..I'm just funny that way.....


----------



## AshleyR (Dec 5, 2008)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Hey G,
> 
> Including shipping, GST & exchange they worked out to $0.35 each - the cheapest I've found are $.045 + shipping & taxes.  They also have some wonderful cardboard retail displays for your retailers - I ordered some of them too.
> 
> I have 3 suppliers I use here on the west coast - Fragrant Mall; Voyageur & Aquarius - happy with all of them and I use each for different things.  The Soap Goat has everything in US $ even though they are a Canadian company so I don't buy from them - when buying from a fellow Canuck I want to pay in Canuck $$$..I'm just funny that way.....



Good to hear from some fellow Canadians!! I placed an order for a 25 pack of soap boxes from sunshinecontainer, but they quoted me $21 for shipping! For a $3.50 order. YIKES!! I cancelled the order. I didn't want to order a bunch of boxes right off the bat because I don't need a TON of them right now. I guess I'll wait to see what you ladies think of them and if they are really nice boxes I'll think about placing a bigger order later!


----------



## Lindy (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey G - I don't think I answered your question quite right - here is a breakdown of the order for you:

120 Soap Boxes                              $14.00
Counter Display Boxes 10                $12.50
Shipping                                         $17.03
US$ Total                                       $43.53
36% Exchange Rate                        $15.67
5% GST                                         $ 2.96
TOTAL Landed                                $62.16

If I take the cost of the shipping and split in half (8.515) add the soap boxes & GST I get $32.16 total for 120 boxes which gives me a cost of about $0.32 each.  If I order them from Aquarius (who I do like and order from) my cost before taxes and shipping is $17.50 for 50 (0.35 each) so I feel that it is well worth ordering.

Once it gets here I'll let you know how I like them.

Cheers


----------



## heartsong (Dec 8, 2008)

*boxes*

www.elementsbathandbody  has 3 sizes of nice looking soap boxes and at a very good rate! $12/100.


----------



## Mary's Soaps (Dec 8, 2008)

I use soap boxes that are pre-made, kraft type.  I stamp my logo on the back of the box.  There is a window on the front that shows the soap.  Many do not like this sort of box, but I like it because I feel it depicts the rustic hand crafted jest of my soap.  Just my own likes.  I used to band my soap but I got tired of the bands slipping off, and really did not like the handling by many people of the soap in the shops.  

I will likely change my mind again someday.     :wink: 

Anyhow...the boxes can be found at this link:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/St ... p+%26+Gift


----------



## heartsong (Dec 13, 2008)

*soap*

thanks, mary, for sharing!  research is so time consuming!  putting our heads together and comparing notes helps all of us.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you for this thread - it has of great value to me personally and I know to others as well.

Perhaps we could start another thread for different products that we all need and then we could have reference point to come back to now and again?

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## heartsong (Dec 16, 2008)

*x*



			
				Lindy said:
			
		

> Thank you for this thread - it has of great value to me personally and I know to others as well.
> 
> Perhaps we could start another thread for different products that we all need and then we could have reference point to come back to now and again?
> 
> ...



good idea!  it might be helpful if we could kind of break it down so it would be a good reference for canada, australia and the usa.


----------



## heartsong (May 2, 2009)

*x*

just recieved my soapboxes from www.tealightboxes.com  they are reasonably priced and nice quality.

www.usbox.com has 2-3/8 x 3-1/2 x 1-1/2 kraft boxes for .13 each (per 500)  item # 39-rts.

also www.yourorganzabags.com has nice and CHEAP! bags.

www.atrsupplies.com/candy.htm has a great selection of colors and sizes of foils to wrap bath tablets and guest soaps.


----------



## AshleyR (May 2, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> just recieved my soapboxes from www.tealightboxes.com  they are reasonably priced and nice quality.
> 
> www.usbox.com has 2-3/8 x 3-1/2 x 1-1/2 kraft boxes for .13 each (per 500)  item # 39-rts.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU SO MUCH HEARTSONG!!!

You could not have bumped this thread at a better time. I have been trying to find boxes in the size of the #39-rts ones from usbox.com for awhile.... and now I've found them! You rock! These are just what I need for my soaps! 

I recently decided to start cutting my bars thicker and have been worried that I wouldn't be able to find packaging to fit them. I have received tons of samples from papermart and uline and nothing has worked. I think these #39-rts boxes are going to be perfect!

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Ditto what Ashley said about bumping this . I have been looking for foils..

Thank you   

Kitn


----------



## heartsong (Jun 1, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Ditto what Ashley said about bumping this . I have been looking for foils..
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Kitn



this is for you Kitn:

www.ellensessentials.com
www.atrsupplies.com/candy.htm (big selection of colors/sizes!)
www.foilman.com


----------



## Deb (Nov 5, 2009)

Anyone any idea's for 2x2x1 soaps? Nobody seems to do that size..in any kind of box!


----------

